# Zierkarpfen gegrillt



## Laksos (18. September 2002)

Aus der heutigen Presse:

Die Zierkarpfen des Nachbarn gegrillt!!

Im Juni wurde die 75 Jahre alte Rentnerin Ellen Jones in London zu einer Geldstrafe von umgerechnet 16000 EURO verurteilt, weil sie die Zierkarpfen ihrer Nachbarn vor deren Augen verzehrt hatte. &quot;Schöner Tag zum Grillen&quot;, hatte einer ihrer Gäste den entsetzten Fischfreunden noch zugerufen, was das Gericht als besonders schwerwiegend wertete.

(Oups, ist mir ins falsche Forum gerutscht! Falls nötig bitte verschieben!)


----------



## angeltreff (18. September 2002)

Ist im richtigem Forum, musst halt noch das Rezept von Ellen Jones dazuschreiben.  :g


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2002)

Und ich hab Michael Grabows Lachsforellen (Thread weiter unten) schon für Teuer gehalten aber 16.000 Euro für das zweifelhafte vergnügen Karpfen zu essen. Nobel, nobel.
Hoffentlich haben sie wenigstens geschmeckt.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2002)

Was lernt der (angehende) Gourmet daraus:
Nur weils teuer ist muß es nicht besser sein als (billiger?)selbstgefangener Wildfisch!!


----------



## havkat (18. September 2002)

Koikarpfen gegrillt? 
Die Tommies haben eben keine Esskultur, was zu beweisen war:q


----------



## Bergi (18. September 2002)

16000 Euro für nen &quot;dummen&quot; Koi?
UNd ich hab Hummer schon für teuer gehalten!

Aber wie kann man auf die Idee kommen,solche Fische zu essen? ;+ 

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. September 2002)

Weiß einer, ob die den fisch wieder mit ihrer Minzsauce verhunzt haben??? :q  :q


----------



## chippog (19. September 2002)

ist doch klar wie karpfenteiche! die mochten ihre nachbarn nicht und haben dann kurzerhand (stattdessen?) die fische vernascht und zum nachtisch? sicherlich bonsaisalat, auch vom nachbarn?! was sowas wohl kostet und vor allem auch wer? aber wenn wir hier so weiter machen, schmeisst uns bestimmt der mod hier raus (na gut, der letzte satz ist geklaut, aber wenigstens von mir selbst...) grüsst herzlich euer chippendale von der guppiterinen- und skalarauflauffront (rezepte demnächst im siebeckmagazin)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. September 2002)

Die kleinen Kois als Köderfisch benutzen, könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, aber essen nein Danke! :m Die schmecken doch bestimmt wie Karpfen und den mag ich nicht! :m


----------



## Mikesch (20. September 2002)

So einen Bericht hab&acute; ich schon mal aus Japan gelesen.  :q  Der Dieb hat eine ähnlich hohe Strafe bekommen weil er den Fisch gegessen hat, er wäre billiger davongekommen, wenn er den &quot;Frevel&quot;, den Fisch zu essen, nicht begangen hätte. :q


@ Carpcatcher
Lammkeule mit Minzsoße ist doch lecker.
Zumindest in der Weise zubereitet wie ich dieses Jahr in Irland genießen durfte :q .


----------



## Laksos (22. September 2002)

Hier kommen ja richtig gute Tips zusammen! 
&acute;ne Schwester von Laksine lebt zur Zeit in Japan, mal fragen, ob bei denen an Weihnachten oder Silvester &quot;Koi-Sushi mit Minzsoße&quot; auf&acute;n Tisch, äh, Fußboden, kommt!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Michael Grabow (22. September 2002)

Lieber gegrillten Koi und oder Lachsforelle :q  :q , als 9 Tage lang 8 Variationen von Schaf, Hammel und Lamm. Das war nur Auszuhalten, weil wir Tagsüber im Atlantik vor Galway / Irland gefischt haben und das Guiness im Pup, tatsächlich nach dem 4 Glas anfängt zu schmecken :m  :m  :m 
Gruß
Michael

ps Fänge waren übrigens: Blau-, Herings-, Sand- und Dornenhaie sowie an der Küste Makrele, Leng, Köhler und CONGER :q


----------

